# HELP: ROOT/UNLOCK



## teauxbee (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey you guys, so I bought a Droid 3 on .906 OTA from the goodwill three days ago. It's on verizon, but I have at&t, so obviously I can't just put my SIM in it and expect it to work. The problem I'm encountering hasn't happened before and I've rooted/unlocked a few android phones before, but they'll all been HTC so I'm a little bit confused. I've download the one-click root over and over and it just never seems to work, I always get the same error at /local after the first reboot. I've never faced this before and I'm dying for some help. If anyone one can help me with anything I'd be extremely grateful. If it matters at all, I'm running linux (ubuntu 12.10). All I want to do is root the phone, and unlock it. If you tell me it's impossible to do without paying, I'll completely ignore you as I know that's not true.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

try this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10619-rooting-my-droid-3-problem/page__st__10#entry813728


----------



## teauxbee (Nov 2, 2012)

This is the one that just won't wok I get "permission denied" on /local.


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

Motofail root script works with the .906 ota update.

Sent from my XT862


----------



## teauxbee (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes, on windows. I'm on ubuntu.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

teauxbee said:


> Yes, on windows. I'm on ubuntu.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22509-easy-root-android-236-ics-casual-one-clickwindowslinuxmacbeta/


----------

